# New Hardspot Locations for Snapper (Pics)



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

We have been laying a lot of submar ( http://www.submar.com/construction_mat.html ) mats in the Gulf of Mexico over the last few years. To me, they would be perfect "Hard spot" locations. What is your opinion? I have the GPS locations of these spots but was really wondering if they would be productive for snapper. I guess that only fishing them or putting an ROV over one of them will answer that question.

When I say Submar mats this is what I'm talking about. They are basically solid cement blocks with ropes running through them both vertically and horizontally.










Here is a Submar mat going into the water.










These mats are used to cover and seperate pipelines in the Gulf. The concrete squares are 9 x 9. Below is a typical installation.










Here is a pic of a towed sonar array getting ready to survey a Submar mat installation.










I wish I had one of these on my boat ;-) I'd bet I could find some neat fishing locations.

Anyway, here is what a Submar mat looks like on sea floor when recorded by a towed sonar aray.










So what do you think? Would these mats hold snapper and create so called "hard spots"?

Lumberjack93


----------



## RussellG (Jun 23, 2004)

LJ, 
I would bet money that structure holds fish! No reason why it shouldn't. Your own private spots...very nice!

rg


----------



## Kauffballs (Jun 2, 2004)

Hey LJ, looks good too me. Thanks for posting the Pics. Are you going to share those numbers with some of us Bluewater Board boys?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Would hold fish but would not create "Hard spots".

Charlie


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

Kauffballs said:


> Hey LJ, looks good too me. Thanks for posting the Pics. Are you going to share those numbers with some of us Bluewater Board boys?


What would you do with those numbers? ;-)

LJ93


----------



## Kauffballs (Jun 2, 2004)

Take them to the grave. That is the way I was taught. Oh, and see if you wanted to go fishing sometime.
Scott


----------



## gregd (May 26, 2004)

Lj, you have a really cool job. Those pics are incredible, just like those other ones you posted a while back. What will we do with the numbers? If nothing else, catch concrete mats and get practice with tying hooks on leaders. They don't look very snaggable though!!

Hey Scott, hope you and the family are fine, long time no hear from you.


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Would hold fish but would not create "Hard spots".
> 
> Charlie


I'm glad to know that you think that they would hold fish. I'm curious. What is the composition or makeup of a "hard spot"? Is it just a hard coral bottom or rock bottom or what?

Thanks

LJ93


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Hard, soft, ugly spots...who cares...as long as it holds fish. Do you have any numbers within 50 miles of port?

What is cost of laying a barge-full of this mat? This stuff would be a fine foundation for an artificial reef in shallower waters (10 - 15 fa).


----------



## JOKERSWILD (May 21, 2004)

Ok PM me some #s and I will go fish them and let you know what I find ......I see this thread had Tom Hiltons attention. What do you think Tom
joker


----------



## Crabby-D (Jun 15, 2004)

What would you do with those numbers? ;-)

LJ931.Post them on this board.
2.Invite everybody to post pictures of what they caught on "your spot"
3.Enjoy


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

take them to your grave. Snapper are already very scarse.


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

Crabby-D said:


> What would you do with those numbers? ;-)
> 
> LJ93
> 
> ...


One thing that a lot of people don't realize is that there are tons of pipelines (Gas, Oil and Service) in the Gulf and everywhere they intersect they have these submar mats. In the old days they used sacks filled with sand and other similar methods to cover and seperate pipeline crossings. They do this so the lines won't rub together, metal on metal. Now everyone uses submar mats, since 1990 or so. There are tons of them out there.

LJ93


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

Bobby Miller said:


> Hard, soft, ugly spots...who cares...as long as it holds fish. Do you have any numbers within 50 miles of port?
> 
> What is cost of laying a barge-full of this mat? This stuff would be a fine foundation for an artificial reef in shallower waters (10 - 15 fa).


It's not that expensive to purchase or lay from what I understand. The price of the mats and the day rate on the boat. Now expensive to an oil company as compared to you or me is a different thing ;-)

I have a big ditch behind my house that this stuff would be great to use on and stop further erosion.

Finally, I have lots of these spots, some are even in state waters. Do you ever run pipelines when you head offshore? Is your sounder sensative enough to pick up pipelines and follow them?

Later,

LJ93


----------



## savage (Dec 31, 2004)

Maybe that PennWell map would come in handy...


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Lumberjack93 said:


> It's not that expensive to purchase or lay from what I understand. The price of the mats and the day rate on the boat. Now expensive to an oil company as compared to you or me is a different thing ;-)
> 
> I have a big ditch behind my house that this stuff would be great to use on and stop further erosion.
> 
> ...


My depth sounder is an old Hummingbird. It is a slight upgrade from the Rock-on-a-string model sold in 1879. If a volcano erupted 100' under my boat, I might be able to see it as a slight bulge on the bottom just before I got blasted into orbit.

The guy in the next office has the piplines on ArcView. He reminded me that the pipelines are not always where they are supposed to be.

How does this mat compare with the ACM that the Corps uses on the ditch and the banks of the Mississippi River?

OH...and if you don't give up those numbers after showing all of the cool pics, we will start calling you a "FISH TEASE"


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

OK LJ93 will you bring a list of the #'s when I take you fishing?? Yes I am serious.


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

newman said:


> OK LJ93 will you bring a list of the #'s when I take you fishing?? Yes I am serious.


I would like to do something before we do that. There is one pipeline intersection out of galveston that I have no data on, but am sure that there are mats on. I'll give an aproximate location of the intersection (within 100 yrds or so) and see who can find it.

It's right between GA Blocks 241 & 240.

I would estimate it at: *29 00 605* & *94 43 555*

This is a 14" BP oil pipeline with a gas line going over it at the above coordinates. It is aprox. 19.1 miles from the south jetty and 15.5 miles from the beach where the pipeline originates, GA 243 (29 13 845 & 94 52 780). Dont confuse GA 243 which is a 1 mile shoreline block with GA 243 which is a 3 mile by 3 mile offshore block.

Check it out the next time you are in the area. It's due south of the Galveston Jetties which is right on the way to the old bucaneer field.

One poster was right in that pipelines can move due to storms and such. Also, MMS data on pipelines X & Y coordinates is not always accurate.

I'm curious to see if one of you guys finds anything around this site. It will take some looking but there should be something there.

Later,

LJ93


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I have a spot out east that's between a couple of rigs, right in the middle of nowhere. I assumed it was a pipeline that had gotten uncovered, but now I bet it's really an pipeline intersection. We pulled some nice kings off of it many a time. It didn't show up real well on the finder, but the fish over it always showed.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

YOu will burn for that one, Lumberjack. That's my spot. I was just there on Sunday. and...there was nothing there but hardheads and carp....I promise.


----------



## DavidG (Feb 28, 2005)

Cool pics and info. Might have to spend some time there Sat. looking around. Here's a scan of a map I had around the office showing that area.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

This thread is making me very uncomfortable. My advise would be to share these numbers with people you know and trust, but do not post them on the internet.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

Mud Matts do indeed hold fish. I am a superintendent for another ROV company. I have followed and done survey on miles and miles of pipe lines. Line crossings and valve protection cages make great habitat for snapper. To answer the question on the cost of laying these mats just to give you an idea. 45k day rate for an ROV vessel equipped to lay mats. Mats them self roughly 800 a piece. In good conditions you can lay a mat in about 1 1/2 hours depending on depth of water and visibility. 

I also heard some one here say snapper are scarce. They also say 6 gill sharks are rare and I see them all the time. Just because we are not catching them where we used to don't mean there not out there.


----------



## JOKERSWILD (May 21, 2004)

Wow some how this seceret spot thing is funny to me.:rotfl: Lj is just giving us some info on one spot and yes not everyone knows about it but hay I will say this there is some other spots that are closer to galveston than that one. My "secret spot" is within 9 mi of Galveston and now that Lj put this info on the "net" I am almost 90% sure this is what I fished all winter and to give you a hint stomp the grounds around the rigs between clay pile and ststson they are covered up with pipe lines you just got to look
More than one of my secret spots aint that secret in this day and age because of radar, but I still got a few. I am more worried about the guy marking me on his radar while I am on a "secret spot" 16 mi away then I am about one spot near shore 
jm02
joker


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

LongRodMaster said:


> Mud Matts do indeed hold fish. I am a superintendent for another ROV company. I have followed and done survey on miles and miles of pipe lines. Line crossings and valve protection cages make great habitat for snapper. To answer the question on the cost of laying these mats just to give you an idea. 45k day rate for an ROV vessel equipped to lay mats. Mats them self roughly 800 a piece. In good conditions you can lay a mat in about 1 1/2 hours depending on depth of water and visibility.
> 
> I also heard some one here say snapper are scarce. They also say 6 gill sharks are rare and I see them all the time. Just because we are not catching them where we used to don't mean there not out there.


I've not seen this particular crossing (the one I posted) but I would venture to say that it is somewhat silted. Being that it is between the Galveston Jetties and San Louis Pass I would think that it may be somwhat covered.

I was really curious as to what kind of depth sounding equipment some of the guys on this board have and what kind of tenacity they have in regards to finding new fishing spots. The average joe with an average sounder will never find one of these spots.

Now someone like Rick Jacobsen on the other hand can follow pipelines and pick off spots like this.

The fun for me in all of this is finding new spots. I look at it as if I'm on a treasure hunt and X marks the spot. I enjoy finding these spots more than I like fishing them! Funny things is, I can do it all from my desk ;-)

What company do you work for?

Later,

LJ93


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

I work for Deep Marine Technology currently and Previously worked for Sonsub.


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

LongRodMaster said:


> I work for Deep Marine Technology currently and Previously worked for Sonsub.


Both good companies. I really like working in the offshore services industry. There are some really good people that I have worked with over the years.

Be safe out there.

Later,

Lumberjack93


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

*One more spot*

Here is a pipeline crossing that is aproximately 3 miles east of the old Bucaneer field.

It's in the bottom portion of GA 289 & 290 (right on the line) and can be found at:

*28 52 527* & *94 38 075*

This spot is aprox 31.4 miles south of the south Galveston jetty. Just like the earlier spot, it may be within 100 yards of the coordinates above but it's there. You will just have to look for it. Check it out the next time you are out near the Bucaneer fields.

Thats all folks. Any other spots you will have to find for yourselves.

Good hunting.

BTW, post some pics if you catch anything at this spot.

Later,

LJ93


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

A bunch of these hangs are in the shrimpers' hang book. You may need LORAN to find some.

As far a being worried about numbers being posted on this board, nobody should worry. Almost every hang is now within the domain of public information. We just have to go find it and put it in our GPS and fishing journals and pretend that nobody else knows about our secret spots.

I think Hilton gave me some pretend hangs just to keep me on my toes.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Lumberjack

Best i can tell after 40 years of fishing Hardspots is its a natural formation of mostly clay. Sent divers down on one and it got so murky on the bottom they couldnt see. Have had Snapper hang up in the stuff and come up with clay all around their gills. Another thing I really dont advocate fishing hardspots for just the sake of catching big snapper. It has been determined that these spots hold the brood stock for Snapper they are the egg layers. A 20 pound snapper is about 30 years old and lays millions of eggs. We need to leave them alone. They are not as good eating as the 4-5 pound size. I think we (recreational fisherman) need to look at ourselves first (regarding conservation) before we jump Commercials and head boats. One sow snapper lays more eggs a year than any commercial boat can catch so in my opinion (which doesent mean a thing) we need to leave the hardspots alone. Now for a good paying tournament thats a different story.

This should stir something up huh ?

Charlie


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Charlie ....Question 210 or 21 pound ????? I firmly agree on the hauling in of 10-14 
25 pound snapper are killing brood stock but that is just my opinion .... 

I do agree with you though ....
John


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks John I corrected my mistake. At least CCA understands. 

Charlie


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

Mont said:


> I have a spot out east that's between a couple of rigs, right in the middle of nowhere. I assumed it was a pipeline that had gotten uncovered, but now I bet it's really an pipeline intersection. We pulled some nice kings off of it many a time. It didn't show up real well on the finder, but the fish over it always showed.


Mont, it's probably an intersection covered with submar mats. Especially if it's between two rigs.

LJ93


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

I would poach off the Pope to get into a pile of 25# snappers.

I guess I am ethically-challenged.

send me numbers....trust me.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

find some of the washouts along those pipelines for your snappers !!


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

I'm fixin to put one of those little spy thingies like James Bond uses on LumberJ's boat. I will learn all his secret fish piles.


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

Bobby Miller said:


> I'm fixin to put one of those little spy thingies like James Bond uses on LumberJ's boat. I will learn all his secret fish piles.


The pictures finally came back up on this thread. My web page that I have them saved on was down this morning and a lot of folks have PM'd me asking where they went.

Bobby, you should have some luck finding the spot next to the Bucaneer.

Later,

LJ93


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

roundman said:


> find some of the washouts along those pipelines for your snappers !!


Pipeline washouts are very good spots to fish.

LJ93


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*The best*

Intersections, Valves . Wellheads, & Sub-Sea structures are best, as pipeline without something to spice things up is very regular. Not too many taps are holding much. A leaking gas pipeline, that bubbles can excite things. I have fished many of them over the years & the fish love the bubbles. Only recently have I heard just how many toxins in that gas. I guess you will die of something though. You have cool & interesting posts Mike. Rik


----------



## johnybass (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanx for the knowledge and info guys, cool stuff

Rob


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

if only we had that many pipe linw down south and alace to look them up i would be in heaven????


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

Rik's newest book has some of my Port A spots. Buy the new book and you won't be sorry.

LJ93


----------



## BigGulp (Jul 22, 2005)

I was curious about these pipe intersections a few months back. Just looking around some of the mapping software they kind of jump out at you. I have to wonder how accurate these pipe locations are in the maps.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I've checked a few that were on map software and so far nothing. Not sure if its the software or the location is not accurate or that intersection has mud on it????????????


----------



## Lumberjack93 (Jun 15, 2004)

Captn C said:


> I've checked a few that were on map software and so far nothing. Not sure if its the software or the location is not accurate or that intersection has mud on it????????????


Did you look for the one by the Buccaneer Field and the one due South of Galveston? Just curious.

LJ93


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

I have heard that Red Mountain (published) is a section of pipeline that is floating a few feet off the bottom. Of course I've heard the discovery of it attributed to about three people. I've never fished or looked for it.


----------

